

Rethinking Customer Support - BrandonWatson
http://www.manyniches.com/entrepreneurs/rethinking-customer-support/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Article is completely devoid of content.

~~~
BrandonWatson
Feel free to downvote...I was sharing what I could from an offsite, and I
thought the bit about rethinking how they approached customer support by
talking not to other CSS orgs, but rather to firefighters and emergency
workers was amazing...and that their key take away was to drill often. Stress
the system. I've been in many small startups, and none of them have ever taken
this approach. I thought it was very novel.

